

LispCast - a series of screencasts of Common Lisp development - mqt
http://www.lispcast.com/

======
Shooter
Upmodded. I've been hoping someone with more time would do something like
this. I hope it doesn't die out too quickly.

I would also love to see an Emacs guru create an instructional DVD
series...everything from beginner stuff up to Wizard-level tricks and tips.
SLIME and elisp stuff, too. My company would pay a pretty penny for that so
that we could get all of our new hires on the same page quickly...we've had to
hire too many people that don't have substantial Emacs experience.

~~~
mqt
Marco Baringer's SLIME tutorial screencast is quite good. Other than that, I
haven't seen much else that's worth watching.

Bill Clementson's post about the movie: <http://bc.tech.coop/blog/050728.html>

~~~
Shooter
Yeah, I've seen all the Lisp screencasts. They're great, but I'm looking for a
professional training product on DVD that is sequential and really takes
people new to Emacs up to proficiency and that teaches experienced Emacs users
new tips and tricks. Something that is unlikely to appear for free. I'd be
willing to pay several hundred dollars per license for quality training.

We have 50+ developers that are using Emacs, and a dozen more that have never
used Emacs but need to do so in the future. I regularly drop coin on training
materials for our design staff, but there are no compelling AV materials for
our developers. There is no company equivalent to Total Training for most
developer and sysadmin tasks, for example, unless you want to get an MCSE or
something.

I've spent over $75K on video training for our designers this year (Total
Training, Lynda, NAPP, etc.), but our developers usually end up using online
documentation and a few books. I think there is a market opportunity for
developer-focused video/multimedia training materials. And sysadmin stuff too,
for that matter.

------
MuddyMo
Been trying to access for the last fifteen minutes with no luck.

